# configurare qt in gnome

## MajinJoko

Buongiorno a tutti,

ho una gentoo con Gnome, anche se non disdegno qualche applicazione di kde (in particolare k3b e kaffeine).

Ricordo che una volta da qtconfig configuravo il tema usato dalle applicazioni in qt senza troppi problemi.

Ora la situazione è questa: k3b e kaffeine ignorano bellamente qualunque modifica al tema impostato in qtconfig (che sia cleanlooks, gtk+, windows..). Addirittura in avvio kaffeine si lamentava della mancanza del pacchetto di icone standard oxygen, così ho installato il pacchetto oxygen-icons. Problema risolto se non fosse che installare un pacchetto da 134mb solo per delle icone mi sembra un po' come sparare con un bazooka su una formica.

Dove mai sbaglio? Come mai qtconfig non cambia nulla? Ho trovato questo: http://pollycoke.net/doc/integrare-applicazioni-qt-e-kde-in-gnome/ e mi sembra di far le stesse cose, ma evidentemente non è così.

Potete aiutarmi?

Grazie!

----------

## riverdragon

Io non utilizzo applicazioni qt a parte quella che sto scrivendo io, ho fatto la prova con qtconfig e la differenza si vede.

Da me qt-core è compilato con le use (exceptions glib iconv optimized-qmake pch qt3support ssl -aqua -debug -doc) e qt-gui con (accessibility cups dbus exceptions glib gtk mng pch qt3support tiff xinerama -aqua -debug -nas -nis -raster).

----------

## MajinJoko

ho controllato le flag, cambia per il primo l'optimized-qmake e per il secondo pch e xinerama.

Anche da root non cambia. A meno che siano kaffeine e k3b a fare storie. Perché la finestra di qtconfig, quando cambio e salvo, si modifica, eccome.

Visto che sul forum ho trovato anche qualcosa su .config/Trolltech.conf, vi posto anche il mio:

 *Quote:*   

> $ cat .config/Trolltech.conf | grep -i style
> 
> style=GTK+
> 
> XIMInputStyle=On The Spot

 

Inutile dire che non cambia lo stesso   :Sad: 

----------

## riverdragon

Ai tempi delle rispettive versioni per kde3 qualche applicazione cambiava il tema usando kconfig, un programmino apposito. Per kde4 non so come funzioni, ma forse la strada passa per di lì.

Off-topic: perché non usi totem/vlc e brasero? Io mi ci trovo benissimo.

----------

## MajinJoko

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Ai tempi delle rispettive versioni per kde3 qualche applicazione cambiava il tema usando kconfig, un programmino apposito. Per kde4 non so come funzioni, ma forse la strada passa per di lì.

 

Non ne vengo proprio a capo. Grazie lo stesso.

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Off-topic: perché non usi totem/vlc e brasero? Io mi ci trovo benissimo.

 

Kaffeine lo avevo installato perché per il dvb secondo me è il migliore, permette di registrare e supporta discretamente l'epg.

Totem non mi sembra a quel livello, e vlc lo sto provando con soddisfazione, peccato che non permette di pianificare le registrazioni e l'epg fa pena (bisogna aprirlo canale per canale).

Per quanto riguarda k3b, mi sembra davvero il migliore su linux. Forse però sbaglio, è una convinzione "dura a morire", darò un'altra possibilità a brasero.

Grazie

----------

